# what to look for in a digital trail cam



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

what are things to look for in a decent trail cam?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

For me? Price.

Id love to have a cuddeback or ten, but the price keeps me away from them.
Id go digital all the way (I see they still make new 35mm ones). Flashes dont scare me (or deer in my experience) but cameras that are IR capable are nice. You want a camera that you can afford, takes good photos (some the photo quality isnt great), battery life is also important. You can go broke just as quick buying D cell batteries.

I like the moultrie lineup of cameras. Their not to expensive, take pretty decent photos, have IR models for a little extra cash, and have pretty good battery life.

For me its mostly price though.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Are you happy with the moultrie lineup's trigger speed?


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I think trigger speed, picture clarity, and battery life are the three main things that I look for in a trail cam.

holmsvc: My brother has a moultrie game spy I-40 and it takes great pictures and the trigger speed is awesome. $200 at cabelas


----------

